
Show HN: I needed to learn React and I created a meeting room manager - ziolko
https://roombelt.com
======
ziolko
I needed to learn ReactJS for my new job and decided to learn by doing. That's
how Roombelt was created. The source code can be found at
[https://github.com/ziolko/roombelt](https://github.com/ziolko/roombelt)

